# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Чёрное и белое. Кто же прав?

## Alex

*Досье террориста №1.* 

 

*История жизни одного человека أسامة بن محمد بن عوض بن لادن Усама бен Мухаммед бен Авад бен Ладена*
СТАТЬЯ НЕ СОДЕРЖИТ МАТЕРИАЛОВ ПРОПАГАНДИРУЮЩИХ ТЕРРОРИЗМ И МЕЖНАЦИОНАЛЬНУЮ РОЗНЬ.
СТАТЬЯ ОПИСЫВАЕТ КОНКРЕТНОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА. НЕ ОПРАВДЫВАЕТ ЕГО И НЕ КРИТИКУЕТ.

Имя Усамы бен Ладена неразрывно связано с 11 сентября 2001 года, когда рушащиеся башни Всемирного торгового центра в Нью-Йорке ознаменовали новый этап в развитии человечества, этап «терроризма без границ». Организатор и вдохновитель этого и других терактов Усама бен Ладен тут же превратился из коварного, жестокого, но вполне заурядного террориста в буквально демоническую фигуру. Его жизнь и деятельность все больше обрастает мифами. И непонятно, кому больше нужны эти мифы – самому бен Ладену, его сторонникам или противникам. Но, независимо от отношения к нему, очень многие признают бен Ладена крупнейшей фигурой начавшегося столетия, чья деятельность прямо или косвенно влияет на жизнь миллиардов людей во всем мире. А так ли это?

Знаменитый террорист и идейный вождь исламских фундаменталистов родился 28 июня 1957 года в столице Саудовской Аравии Эр-Рияде. Он был 17-м ребенком в семье, одним из 52 детей Мухаммеда бен Ладена, крупного строительного магната. История жизни Мухаммеда тоже интересна и загадочна. Он приехал в Саудовскую Аравию из Южного Йемена и долгое время работал в порту города Джидда. До сих пор точно неизвестно, как простой рабочий смог получить подряд на строительство дворцов для короля Сауда, но последующий карьерный рост Мухаммеда вызывает изумление. Он получил подряд на реставрацию Мекки и Медины, а также других религиозных объектов страны. В 60-х годах Мухаммед, бизнес которого к тому времени процветал, поддержал принца Фейсала в борьбе за престол. Придя к власти, тот назначил отца Усамы бен Ладена министром общественных дорог, фактически сделав его монополистом в строительном бизнесе. Создатель и владелец строительной корпорации «Сауди бен Ладен груп» умер в 1968 году, оставив своим многочисленным потомкам многомиллиардное состояние.




> Закончив в 1979 году университет в Джидде, бен Ладен, чья часть наследства составила около 250 миллионов долларов, отправился в Афганистан. Там он воевал на стороне афганцев против военного контингента СССР. Точно не известно, был ли он тогда завербован ЦРУ, но когда в середине 80-х годов Усама вместе с еще одним «бойцом с неверными» Абдаллой Аззамом создавал «Мактаб-аль-Хадамат» (Бюро по обслуживанию) для переправки боевиков и денег афганскому сопротивлению, центры вербовки в США, не говоря уже про Египет, Саудовскую Аравию и Пакистан, были открыты без проблем. Бюро также организовывало и финансировало лагеря военной подготовки в Афганистане и Пакистане, где тысячи добровольцев из многих стран готовились к «священной войне за веру». Администрация Рональда Рейгана практически открыто поддерживала любую оппозицию Советскому Союзу, вооружая и снабжая исламских боевиков. Позже США оправдают свое вторжение в Афганистан стремлением прекратить их деятельность. По неофициальным данным, на подготовку и снабжение моджахедов выделялось около полумиллиарда долларов ежегодно. А при помощи и активной поддержке ЦРУ в 1988 году начала свою деятельность скандально известная организация «Аль-Каида» («Основа»). Ее костяк составили афганские моджахеды. Изначально задачей организации была борьба с советским военным присутствием в Афганистане. После ухода советских войск из страны приоритеты изменились, и основной целью стало установление в арабских странах теократического строя с нормами шариата (исламского права), а в перспективе – объединение всех мусульманских стран в единый Халифат. «Аль-Каида» также нацелена на ограничение влияния США и других стран Запада на арабский мир.
> 
> Усама бин Ладен во время Афганской войны.1980-е гг. 
> 
> В 1989 году бен Ладен вернулся в Саудовскую Аравию, где занялся семейным бизнесом. При этом он, видимо, идя по стопам отца, успешно совмещал бизнес с антиправительственной экстремистской деятельностью, за что и был по требованию США выслан из страны. В 1991 году бен Ладен отбыл в Судан, откуда в 1996 году также был выдворен из-за угрозы введения санкций ООН, обвинившей суданские власти в соучастии в покушении на президента Египта Хосни Мубарака в 1995 году. Преследуемый своими бывшими друзьями из ЦРУ, бен Ладен нашел убежище в Афганистане, где у него имелись заранее подготовленные базы, и располагалась штаб-квартира «Аль-Каиды». Получив помощь и поддержку движения «Талибан», состоящего из сторонников исламского фундаментализма, Усама развернул бурную деятельность по превращению небольшой, но сплоченной и преданной ему организации во всемирную террористическую сеть. «Аль-Каида» имеет в своем распоряжении тренировочные лагеря в Афганистане, Пакистане, Кении. Во многих странах мира подпольно действуют ячейки организации, а в некоторых странах Ближнего и Среднего Востока сторонники бен Ладена имеют очень сильное влияние на правительства. На счету боевиков «Аль-Каиды» сотни терактов, в которых погибли тысячи людей. «Аль-Каиду» обвиняют во взрывах представительств США в Найроби (Кения) и Дар-эс-Саламе (Танзания) 7 августа 1998 года, когда 257 человек погибли, а 5 тысяч были ранены. Но апофеозом деятельности Усамы бен Ладена стала террористическая атака на здания Всемирного торгового центра в Нью-Йорке, в результате которой погибло около трех тысяч человек. Усама становится главным идеологом джихада, призвав всех истинных мусульман к уничтожению американцев. На сегодняшний день в распоряжении бен Ладена почти 7 тысяч сторонников, которые находятся в десятках стран мира. Только за информацию о его местонахождении предлагается пять миллионов долларов.
> Но вот что привлекает внимание специалистов-политологов и журналистов. В настоящее время концерн «Сауди бен Ладен труп», который кроме строительства занимается нефтью и нефтехимией, телекоммуникациями и спутниковой связью, имеет многочисленные филиалы и дочерние фирмы в США, Европе и Азии. Многие законопослушные американские бизнесмены являются партнерами и акционерами концерна. Семейство бен Ладенов охватывает весь Ближний Восток широкой сетью деловых связей и личных отношений. Именно эти финансовые, родственные и дружеские контакты способствуют деятельности Усамы бен Ладена, успешно противостоящего спецслужбам самых развитых стран мира. Несмотря на то, что он формально является изгоем, его счета заморожены, а контакты с внешним миром усиленно блокируются, Усама способен мобилизовать необходимые для террори-стической деятельности ресурсы. Не считая того, что его личное состояние оценивается в 300 миллионов долларов, бен Ладен регулярно получает деньги от многих арабских миллионеров, сочувствующих его деятельности, через принадлежащие ему различные фонды и общественные организации, такие, как расположенный в Милане Исламский институт культуры.
> 
> ЦРУ включило бен Ладена в десятку самых опасных преступников мира. При этом доказательств его непосредственного участия в терактах практически нет ни у спецслужб США, ни у спецслужб других стран. Все улики – косвенные. Фактически все обвинения строятся на оперативных материалах спецслужб США и их союзников, а также на публичных заявлениях бен Ладена, в которых он приветствует террористов, называя их героями. Даже для вторжения в Афганистан США не озаботились документальным подкреплением своих обвинений, каждый раз обещая их предоставить, но все время «забывая» это сделать. И показанная с такой помпой по телевидению Европы и Америки видеозапись разговора Усамы со своими соратниками после теракта в ВТЦ вызвала больше вопросов, чем дала ответов. Так, например, в английском варианте перевода Усама однозначно признает свое руководство терактами, а из русского перевода становится понятно, что его лишь поставили в известность, да и то постфактум.
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Пример демократии и торжества закона в ЕС.* 


Мало кто знает подробности о деле Кононова, точку в котором до конца года поставит Большая палата Евросуда. А в нем масса диких фактов. Процитируем некоторые документы.
Речь идет об ожидающемся вердикте Большой палаты Евросуда по делу Василия Кононова. Латвийские правительственные деятели просили председателя Страсбургского суда заменить одного из судей! Этот беспрецедентный случай стал известен авторитетным французским юристам — они настолько были шокированы поведением ЛР в данном деле Кононова и встревожены действиями Евросуда, что решили обратиться к его председателю с открытым письмом — недавно оно было опубликовано в парижском издании "Бастий Репюблик Насьон"!
Председателем Евросуда является француз Жан–Поль Коста, так что известные юристы обратились к своему соотечественнику и коллеге. Среди авторов — почетный декан юридического факультета Университета Ниццы, преподавать публичного и конституционного права Университета Монпелье, почетный декан юридического факультета Университета в Туре…




> Открытое письмо французская газета снабдила подзаголовком "Невероятный процесс над Василием Макаровичем". Авторы письма с ужасом рассказывают своим французским читателям, что в стране ЕС под названием Латвия решили покарать тех, кто "в годы Второй мировой войны отличился в боях против нацистской Германии". Одной из жертв нового прочтения итогов Второй мировой войны стал Василий Кононов. "Таким образом, и сегодня, более десяти лет спустя, мучения Кононова все еще продолжаются!" — сокрушаются Французские юристы не могут поверить, что в XXI веке, в условиях Евросоюза в геноциде пытаются обвинить тех, кто спасал мир от "коричневой чумы". Далее французские юристы вкратце рассказывают о том, что же вменила в вину латвийская Фемида Василию Кононову. Его, подчеркивают авторы письма, обвинили в уничтожении в феврале 44–го нескольких жителей села Малые Баты, которые спрятали в своем сарае группу партизан, а потом их выдали гитлеровцам! При этом местные жители–предатели получили от немецкого командования оружие "в целях самообороны". 
> Очевидно, что, взяв в руки оружие от оккупационных властей, мирные жители перестали быть таковыми. Впрочем, первая судебная инстанция Латвии, подчеркивают авторы письма, признала Кононова виновным в военных преступлениях. Судьи свой приговор мотивировали… решением Нюрнбергского трибунала!
> Французские правоведы долго не могли понять, как это на основании нюрнбергских решений можно наказывать человека, который воевал на стороне антигитлеровской коалиции! Но в Латвии возможно все. Авторы письма указывают: латвийские представители в Евросуде договорились до того, что заявили о желании "исправить решения Нюрнбергского процесса"! А это пытаются сделать не только в Латвии. Вопли обиженных из стана наследников и потомков ССовцев и карателей-колаборантов, полицаев, слышны и из Украины.
> Первая инстанция Евросуда это желание латвийской Фемиды и политической элиты не поддержала. Евросуд встал на сторону ветерана–антифашиста. Однако его радость была недолгой — власти ЛР решили обжаловать вердикт в Большой палате. Для латвийских властей кровь из носа нужна победа в этом судебном деле. Ведь это, предупреждают французские юристы, позволит латвийским властям не только оправдать свою политику переписывания истории, итогов войны, но и даст карт–бланш в преследовании и других борцов антигитлеровской коалиции. Эти борцы, отмечают авторы письма, являются в понимании латвийских властей такими же представителями оккупационных сил, как и нацисты!
> Чтобы добиться своего, латвийские власти не гнушаются и давлением на Евросуд. Авторы письма располагают данными о том, что глава МИД ЛР еще в мае, перед самым рассмотрением дела в Большой палате, обратился с посланием к председателю Евросуда. В послании говорится: "Как Вас уже информировали в ходе вашего визита в Латвию в апреле 2009 года, латвийское правительство озабочено тем, что судья Жупанчич был включен в состав Большой палаты для проведения этого процесса… Правительство Латвии было бы признательно, если бы состав Большой палаты был пересмотрен". Комментарии, что называется, излишни! Министр просит председателя суда "устранить" неугодного Латвии судью — в данном случае серба Жупанчича, который, очевидно, не поддерживает позицию Латвии в деле Кононова, то есть отказывается считать Василия Макаровича военным преступником и оккупантом.
> Понимая абсурдность ситуации, представитель ЛР в Евросуде прикладывает к письму министра свой комментарий с просьбой… не предавать письмо министра огласке! "Принимая во внимание деликатность упомянутого вопроса, я была бы крайне признательна, если суд оставит это письмо в тайне…"
> Но все тайное становится явным, и история с давлением на суд стала известна французским юристам, которые в открытом письме призывают председателя Евросуда не поддаваться давлению и не играть на стороне Латвии. Услышит ли Жан–Поль Коста призыв соотечественников и коллег? Уверенности в этом нет, ведь оказалось, что судья Жупанчич вдруг сам решил "по другим причинам" выйти из состава суда по делу Кононова! Кроме того, недавно месье Коста побывал в Риге и в общении с прессой допустил, что, "вероятно, вердикт может отличаться от уже принятого".
> Французские юристы предупреждают: если суд в деле Кононова признает правоту латвийских властей, то фактически будет нанесен мощный удар по всей послевоенной правовой системе. Цена вопроса очень высока, и авторы открытого письма призывают Евросуд не допустить роковой ошибки, поддавшись давлению латвийских политиков.
> 
> ...

----------

